# <erledigt>conky geht seit Update auf kde 4.4.4 nicht mehr

## neuling

Hallo,

seit meinem letztem größeren Update (emerge -DNu world - kde 4.4.4 war dabei, welche anderen Pakete aktualisiert wurden, hab ich unten angehängt)  geht mein conky nicht mehr. conky Version 1.8.0-r1 inzwischen 1.8.0-r2.

Architektur: x86-64

Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich conky starte tut sich nichts. Also weder eine Fehlerausgabe noch die übliche Anzeige auf dem Desktop.

out_to_console in der. conkyrc gibt zwar einmal alles aus hängt sich aber sofort auf und lässt sich nur mit dem killall -9 Befehl wieder abschießen.

Da conky mit der gleichen Konfigurationsdatei auf dem Laptop meines Bruders aber mit kde 4.4.4 zusammenarbeitet. Weiß ich nicht mehr so recht weiter.

revdep-rebuild emerge --unmerge und nochmal emergen brachte auch nichts. Auf gentoo-portage.com hab ich mir auch schon einmal die Abhängigkeiten von conky angeschaut wurde jedoch nicht fündig.

Inzwischen hab ich mal ausprobiert, ob das conky Binary vom Laptop meines Bruders funktioniert. Funktioniert auf meinem Desktop Rechner ohne Probleme. Also geht irgendwas beim Kompilieren schief (Läuft eigentlich ohne Fehler durch). Nur welches USE Flag oder welche Bibliothek sollte ich anpassen? Vor dem unten zu sehenden Update ging das auf meinem Rechner kompilierte conky noch. USE Flags habe ich auch nicht geändert. Außer dass ich mal ein debug USE Flag gesetzt habe und anschließend wieder entfernt habe. 

Teil aus emerge -pv:

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2  USE="X hddtemp ncurses portmon truetype -apcupsd -audacious -curl -debug* -eve -imlib -iostats -lua -lua-cairo -lua-imlib -math -moc -mpd -nano-syntax -nvidia -rss -thinkpad -vim-syntax -weather-metar -weather-xoap -wifi -xmms2
```

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir noch ein paar Tipps geben, was ich noch versuchen könnte.

hm eigentlich wollte ich einfach eine gekürzte emerge.log Datei anhängen. Jedoch scheint man keine Dateien anhängen zu können. Nuja:

```
grep ' Merging' emerge.log

1277657365:  === (1 of 114) Merging (sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.11.2.ebuild)

1277657396:  === (2 of 114) Merging (media-libs/jpeg-8b::/usr/portage/media-libs/jpeg/jpeg-8b.ebuild)

1277657407:  === (3 of 114) Merging (app-misc/realpath-1.15-r1::/usr/portage/app-misc/realpath/realpath-1.15-r1.ebuild)

1277657444:  === (4 of 114) Merging (dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/mpfr/mpfr-2.4.2_p3.ebuild)

1277657465:  === (5 of 114) Merging (media-libs/libpng-1.4.3::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/libpng-1.4.3.ebuild)

1277657531:  === (6 of 114) Merging (dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7::/usr/portage/dev-db/libiodbc/libiodbc-3.52.7.ebuild)

1277657544:  === (7 of 114) Merging (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100611::/usr/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100611.ebuild)

1277657580:  === (8 of 114) Merging (media-libs/libmp4v2-1.9.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libmp4v2/libmp4v2-1.9.1.ebuild)

1277657608:  === (9 of 114) Merging (sys-fs/udev-158::/usr/portage/sys-fs/udev/udev-158.ebuild)

1277657650:  === (10 of 114) Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2.ebuild)

1277657763:  === (11 of 114) Merging (dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.1::/usr/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-odbc/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.1.ebuild)

1277657869:  === (12 of 114) Merging (www-client/elinks-0.11.7::/usr/portage/www-client/elinks/elinks-0.11.7.ebuild)

1277657881:  === (13 of 114) Merging (x11-misc/util-macros-1.10.0::/usr/portage/x11-misc/util-macros/util-macros-1.10.0.ebuild)

1277657902:  === (14 of 114) Merging (dev-libs/popt-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-libs/popt/popt-1.16.ebuild)

1277658050:  === (15 of 114) Merging (dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.1::/usr/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server/virtuoso-server-6.1.1.ebuild)

1277658301:  === (16 of 114) Merging (net-libs/gnutls-2.10.0::/usr/portage/net-libs/gnutls/gnutls-2.10.0.ebuild)

1277658313:  === (17 of 114) Merging (media-gfx/feh-1.8::/usr/portage/media-gfx/feh/feh-1.8.ebuild)

1277658330:  === (18 of 114) Merging (dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.8.0::/usr/portage/dev-java/icedtea6-bin/icedtea6-bin-1.8.0.ebuild)

1277658366:  === (19 of 114) Merging (dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.17::/usr/portage/dev-libs/rasqal/rasqal-0.9.17.ebuild)

1277658435:  === (20 of 114) Merging (dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/redland/redland-1.0.10-r1.ebuild)

1277658471:  === (21 of 114) Merging (dev-java/rxtx-2.1.7.2-r3::/usr/portage/dev-java/rxtx/rxtx-2.1.7.2-r3.ebuild)

1277658486:  === (22 of 114) Merging (dev-java/sat4j-pseudo-2.1.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/sat4j-pseudo/sat4j-pseudo-2.1.1.ebuild)

1277658524:  === (23 of 114) Merging (net-wireless/bluez-4.64::/usr/portage/net-wireless/bluez/bluez-4.64.ebuild)

1277658555:  === (24 of 114) Merging (app-text/libspectre-0.2.5::/usr/portage/app-text/libspectre/libspectre-0.2.5.ebuild)

1277658575:  === (25 of 114) Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1277658610:  === (26 of 114) Merging (media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1::/usr/portage/media-sound/phonon/phonon-4.4.1-r1.ebuild)

1277659709:  === (1 of 87) Merging (dev-libs/soprano-2.4.3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/soprano/soprano-2.4.3.ebuild)

1277659726:  === (2 of 87) Merging (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1277659792:  === (3 of 87) Merging (app-misc/strigi-0.7.2::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.2.ebuild)

1277659802:  === (4 of 87) Merging (dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.4::/usr/portage/dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.4.ebuild)

1277659817:  === (5 of 87) Merging (net-libs/libssh-0.4.1::/usr/portage/net-libs/libssh/libssh-0.4.1.ebuild)

1277660047:  === (1 of 80) Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.14-r2.ebuild)

1277660091:  === (2 of 80) Merging (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277660105:  === (3 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277660838:  === (4 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277660892:  === (5 of 80) Merging (kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/nepomuk/nepomuk-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277660925:  === (6 of 80) Merging (kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/libkworkspace/libkworkspace-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277660942:  === (7 of 80) Merging (kde-base/attica-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/attica/attica-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277660981:  === (8 of 80) Merging (kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/libplasmagenericshell/libplasmagenericshell-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661001:  === (9 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kcalc-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kcalc/kcalc-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661101:  === (10 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n/kde-l10n-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661126:  === (11 of 80) Merging (kde-base/knotify-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/knotify/knotify-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661154:  === (12 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kstartupconfig/kstartupconfig-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661183:  === (13 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kstyles-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kstyles/kstyles-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661202:  === (14 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kuiserver-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kuiserver/kuiserver-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661231:  === (15 of 80) Merging (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/khelpcenter/khelpcenter-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661250:  === (16 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kfile-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kfile/kfile-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661267:  === (17 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-menu/kdebase-menu-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661285:  === (18 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kcmshell-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kcmshell/kcmshell-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661302:  === (19 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kstart-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kstart/kstart-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661320:  === (20 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebugdialog/kdebugdialog-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661344:  === (21 of 80) Merging (kde-base/drkonqi-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/drkonqi/drkonqi-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661362:  === (22 of 80) Merging (kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/renamedlg-plugins/renamedlg-plugins-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661380:  === (23 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kioclient-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kioclient/kioclient-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661396:  === (24 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kiconfinder-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kiconfinder/kiconfinder-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661417:  === (25 of 80) Merging (kde-base/keditfiletype-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/keditfiletype/keditfiletype-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661435:  === (26 of 80) Merging (kde-base/knetattach-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/knetattach/knetattach-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661453:  === (27 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kpasswdserver/kpasswdserver-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661471:  === (28 of 80) Merging (kde-base/ktimezoned-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/ktimezoned/ktimezoned-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661494:  === (29 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kwalletd-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kwalletd/kwalletd-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661512:  === (30 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdialog-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdialog/kdialog-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661559:  === (31 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves/kdebase-kioslaves-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661579:  === (32 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kglobalaccel/kglobalaccel-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661595:  === (33 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons/kdebase-menu-icons-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661613:  === (34 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-data/kdebase-data-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661630:  === (35 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661674:  === (36 of 80) Merging (kde-base/khotkeys-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/khotkeys/khotkeys-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661694:  === (37 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdnssd-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdnssd/kdnssd-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661710:  === (38 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kquitapp-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kquitapp/kquitapp-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661727:  === (39 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kmimetypefinder/kmimetypefinder-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661747:  === (40 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kurifilter-plugins/kurifilter-plugins-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661764:  === (41 of 80) Merging (kde-base/knewstuff-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/knewstuff/knewstuff-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661780:  === (42 of 80) Merging (kde-base/ktraderclient-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/ktraderclient/ktraderclient-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661810:  === (43 of 80) Merging (kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/libplasmaclock/libplasmaclock-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661849:  === (44 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kephal-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kephal/kephal-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661948:  === (45 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kwin-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kwin/kwin-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277661981:  === (46 of 80) Merging (kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/libtaskmanager/libtaskmanager-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662171:  === (47 of 80) Merging (kde-base/pykde4-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/pykde4/pykde4-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662232:  === (48 of 80) Merging (kde-base/ksysguard-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/ksysguard/ksysguard-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662259:  === (49 of 80) Merging (kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-runtime/plasma-runtime-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662305:  === (50 of 80) Merging (kde-base/solid-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/solid/solid-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662436:  === (51 of 80) Merging (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace/plasma-workspace-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662471:  === (52 of 80) Merging (kde-base/powerdevil-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/powerdevil/powerdevil-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662503:  === (53 of 80) Merging (kde-base/ksplash-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/ksplash/ksplash-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662532:  === (54 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kcminit-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kcminit/kcminit-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662565:  === (55 of 80) Merging (kde-base/ksmserver-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/ksmserver/ksmserver-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662604:  === (56 of 80) Merging (kde-base/krunner-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/krunner/krunner-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662631:  === (57 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers/kdebase-wallpapers-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662650:  === (58 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kreadconfig-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kreadconfig/kreadconfig-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662683:  === (59 of 80) Merging (kde-base/konsole-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/konsole/konsole-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662702:  === (60 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kfmclient-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kfmclient/kfmclient-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662719:  === (61 of 80) Merging (kde-base/svgpart-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/svgpart/svgpart-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662771:  === (62 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kate-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kate/kate-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662797:  === (63 of 80) Merging (kde-base/phonon-kde-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/phonon-kde/phonon-kde-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662856:  === (64 of 80) Merging (kde-base/okular-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/okular/okular-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662885:  === (65 of 80) Merging (kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/libkcddb/libkcddb-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662913:  === (66 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kcheckpass-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662934:  === (67 of 80) Merging (kde-base/libkonq-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/libkonq/libkonq-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662958:  === (68 of 80) Merging (kde-base/plasma-apps-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-apps/plasma-apps-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277662980:  === (69 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kfind-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kfind/kfind-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663024:  === (70 of 80) Merging (kde-base/dolphin-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/dolphin/dolphin-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663046:  === (71 of 80) Merging (kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/keditbookmarks/keditbookmarks-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663111:  === (72 of 80) Merging (kde-base/konqueror-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/konqueror/konqueror-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663131:  === (73 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdesu-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdesu/kdesu-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663149:  === (74 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdepasswd-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdepasswd/kdepasswd-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663194:  === (75 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdm-4.4.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdm/kdm-4.4.4-r1.ebuild)

1277663227:  === (76 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kcontrol-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kcontrol/kcontrol-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663329:  === (77 of 80) Merging (kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/systemsettings/systemsettings-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663354:  === (78 of 80) Merging (kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/solid-runtime/solid-runtime-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663364:  === (79 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277663390:  === (80 of 80) Merging (kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4.4::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-startkde/kdebase-startkde-4.4.4.ebuild)

1277664059:  === (1 of 3) Merging (app-text/poppler-0.14.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/poppler/poppler-0.14.0-r1.ebuild)

1277664593:  === (1 of 15) Merging (x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8::/usr/portage/x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.8.8.ebuild)

1277664624:  === (2 of 15) Merging (media-libs/vigra-1.6.0::/usr/portage/media-libs/vigra/vigra-1.6.0.ebuild)

1277664666:  === (3 of 15) Merging (media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/imlib2/imlib2-1.4.2-r1.ebuild)

1277664740:  === (4 of 15) Merging (x11-libs/pango-1.26.2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/pango/pango-1.26.2.ebuild)

1277664772:  === (5 of 15) Merging (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1277668154:  === (6 of 15) Merging (app-office/openoffice-3.2.0::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-3.2.0.ebuild)

1277668494:  === (7 of 15) Merging (x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.9::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-2.18.9.ebuild)

1277668542:  === (8 of 15) Merging (gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.2::/usr/portage/gnome-base/librsvg/librsvg-2.26.2.ebuild)

1277668566:  === (9 of 15) Merging (gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libglade/libglade-2.6.4.ebuild)

1277668594:  === (10 of 15) Merging (x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libsexy/libsexy-0.1.11-r1.ebuild)

1277668630:  === (11 of 15) Merging (x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libwnck/libwnck-2.28.0.ebuild)

1277668921:  === (12 of 15) Merging (media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8::/usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp/gimp-2.6.8.ebuild)

1277668946:  === (13 of 15) Merging (x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libnotify/libnotify-0.4.5.ebuild)

1277668974:  === (14 of 15) Merging (x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1.ebuild)

1277669314:  === (15 of 15) Merging (media-video/vlc-1.0.6::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-1.0.6.ebuild)

1277669742:  === (1 of 2) Merging (x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libXp/libXp-1.0.0.ebuild)

1277670126:  === (2 of 2) Merging (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20.ebuild)

1277835078:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r1.ebuild)

1277835218:  === (1 of 24) Merging (dev-libs/libtasn1-2.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libtasn1/libtasn1-2.7.ebuild)

1277835233:  === (2 of 24) Merging (dev-java/java-config-2.1.11::/usr/portage/dev-java/java-config/java-config-2.1.11.ebuild)

1277835290:  === (3 of 24) Merging (x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8-r1::/usr/portage/x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.8.8-r1.ebuild)

1277835323:  === (4 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-core-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-core/ant-core-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835337:  === (5 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-nodeps/ant-nodeps-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835352:  === (6 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-antlr-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-antlr/ant-antlr-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835367:  === (7 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-swing-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-swing/ant-swing-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835381:  === (8 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-log4j/ant-apache-log4j-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835395:  === (9 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-commons-logging/ant-commons-logging-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835409:  === (10 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-regexp/ant-apache-regexp-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835423:  === (11 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-bcel/ant-apache-bcel-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835437:  === (12 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-resolver/ant-apache-resolver-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835451:  === (13 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-jdepend/ant-jdepend-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835465:  === (14 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-oro/ant-apache-oro-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835480:  === (15 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-commons-net/ant-commons-net-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835494:  === (16 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-jsch-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-jsch/ant-jsch-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835509:  === (17 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-javamail-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-javamail/ant-javamail-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835524:  === (18 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-junit-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-junit/ant-junit-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277835539:  === (19 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-bsf/ant-apache-bsf-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277836075:  === (20 of 24) Merging (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.4::/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.4.ebuild)

1277836161:  === (21 of 24) Merging (www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.4::/usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-3.6.4.ebuild)

1277836175:  === (22 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-trax-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-trax/ant-trax-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277836190:  === (23 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-apache-xalan2-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-apache-xalan2/ant-apache-xalan2-1.8.1.ebuild)

1277836195:  === (24 of 24) Merging (dev-java/ant-1.8.1::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant/ant-1.8.1.ebuild)

1278010835:  === (1 of 1) Merging (dev-python/numpy-1.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-python/numpy/numpy-1.4.1.ebuild)

1278011616:  === (1 of 2) Merging (app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3::/usr/portage/app-admin/hddtemp/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3.ebuild)

1278011657:  === (2 of 2) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r1.ebuild)

1278011762:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.7.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.7.2-r2.ebuild)

1278023819:  === (1 of 1) Merging (dev-util/valgrind-3.5.0::/usr/portage/dev-util/valgrind/valgrind-3.5.0.ebuild)

1278201167:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r1.ebuild)

1278201594:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r1.ebuild)

1278201732:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r1.ebuild)

1278201851:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r1.ebuild)

1278202191:  === (1 of 3) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r2.ebuild)

1278202222:  === (2 of 3) Merging (sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12::/usr/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12.ebuild)

1278202259:  === (3 of 3) Merging (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.12::/usr/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.41.12.ebuild)

1278267682:  === (1 of 1) Merging (sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.17.2.ebuild)

1278268779:  === (1 of 1) Merging (sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.11.2.ebuild)

1278269111:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r2.ebuild)

1278273021:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-admin/conky/conky-1.8.0-r2.ebuild)
```

Edit: TippfehlerLast edited by neuling on Fri Jul 30, 2010 10:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo neuling,

hast Du schon mal die Datei .conkyrc in Deinem Homeverzeichnis zu löschen oder umzubenennen und dann conky gestartet?

Grüße

aleph-muc

----------

## neuling

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe probiert:

```

conky -c /etc/conky/conky.conf

conky -c /etc/conky/conky_no_x11.conf

```

Außerdem hab ich die default-Datei auch schon direkt auf ~/.conkyrc kopiert.

Edit: Ich hab nun auch die .conkyrc einfach gelöscht selbes Resultat: conky tut nichts.

Wie schon geschrieben funktioniert die von meinem Bruder kopierte Binärdatei und diese gibt im Gegensatz auch folgendes aus:

```

Conky: desktop window (1c0004d) is subwindow of root window (ff)

Conky: window type - normal

Conky: drawing to created window (0x1000002)

Conky: drawing to double buffer

```

Meine kompilierte conky Binärdatei gibt gar nichts aus. Man tippt conky. Man hat einen Cursor in der neuen Zeile und kann das Programm so mit strg + c wieder abschießen. Wenn man jedoch in der conkyrc "out_to_console yes" einstellt, und conky startet, lässt sich das Programm nur noch mit killall -9 conky abschießen.

Edit: Jetzt hab ich beide conky Binärdateien mal durch den gdb gejagt.

Funktionierende conky Binärdatei vom gentoo System meines Bruders kopiert:

```

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/conky 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7ffff493b710 (LWP 9398)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff413a710 (LWP 9399)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff3939710 (LWP 9400)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff3138710 (LWP 9401)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff2937710 (LWP 9402)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff2136710 (LWP 9403)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff1935710 (LWP 9404)]

Conky: desktop window (1c0004d) is subwindow of root window (ff)

Conky: window type - desktop

Conky: drawing to created window (0x1000001)

Conky: drawing to single buffer

^C

Program received signal SIGINT, Interrupt.

0x00007ffff4dfb9e3 in select () from /lib/libc.so.6

```

Und nun die Binärdatei die nicht funktioniert, die mein System kompiliert hat:

```

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/conky 

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

warning: Unable to find libthread_db matching inferior's thread library, thread debugging will not be available.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

^C

Program received signal SIGINT, Interrupt.

0x00007ffff509ec54 in __lll_lock_wait () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

```

Beide .conkyrc Dateien sind identisch es wurden nur die conky Binärdateien ausgetauscht.

Hier noch die Ausgabe von emerge --info. Findet jemand Fehler?

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Jul 2010 11:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon fbcondecor firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Conky neu installieren über emerge, dann in der Konsole starten und die Ausgabe posten.

----------

## neuling

Geist Post: Dieser Post ist nur zu bestimmten Zeiten sichtbar.

Siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=6358095#6358095Last edited by neuling on Wed Jul 21, 2010 12:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## neuling

Das hatte ich doch schon im ersten Post geschrieben, dass ich schon öfter versucht habe, das nochmal zu installieren.

Hier nochmal die Ausgabe emerge conky und anschließend conky starten:

```
localhost user # emerge conky

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2

 * conky-1.8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  X amd64 elibc_glibc hddtemp kernel_linux multilib ncurses portmon truetype userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking conky-1.8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0 ...

 * Applying conky-1.8.0-ncurses.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying conky-1.8.0-audacious-2.3.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: conky-1.8.0

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0 ...

 * econf: updating conky-1.8.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating conky-1.8.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-x11 --enable-double-buffer --enable-xdamage --enable-argb --enable-own-window --disable-imlib2 --disable-lua-cairo --disable-lua-imlib2 --disable-nvidia --enable-xft --disable-apcupsd --disable-audacious --disable-curl --disable-debug --disable-eve --enable-hddtemp --disable-iostats --disable-lua --disable-ibm --disable-math --disable-moc --disable-mpd --enable-ncurses --enable-portmon --disable-rss --disable-weather-metar --disable-weather-xoap --disable-wlan --disable-xmms2

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for pkg-config... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.19... yes

checking for fopencookie... yes

checking for funopen... no

checking for X11... yes

checking for getnameinfo... yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking netinet/in.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking netinet/tcp.h usability... yes

checking netinet/tcp.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/tcp.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking arpa/inet.h usability... yes

checking arpa/inet.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking for iconv... yes

checking for working iconv... yes

checking for iconv declaration... install-shextern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, char * *inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);

checking for Xext... yes

checking for XDamage... yes

checking for Xft... yes

checking for GLib2... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h usability... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h presence... yes

checking for alsa/asoundlib.h... yes

checking for snd_pcm_open in -lasound... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/utsname.h usability... yes

checking sys/utsname.h presence... yes

checking for sys/utsname.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking linux/soundcard.h usability... yes

checking linux/soundcard.h presence... yes

checking for linux/soundcard.h... yes

checking for alsa/asoundlib.h... (cached) yes

checking dirent.h usability... yes

checking dirent.h presence... yes

checking for dirent.h... yes

checking mcheck.h usability... yes

checking mcheck.h presence... yes

checking for mcheck.h... yes

checking sys/statfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking pthread.h usability... yes

checking pthread.h presence... yes

checking for pthread.h... yes

checking semaphore.h usability... yes

checking semaphore.h presence... yes

checking for semaphore.h... yes

checking assert.h usability... yes

checking assert.h presence... yes

checking for assert.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking time.h usability... yes

checking time.h presence... yes

checking for time.h... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

checking sys/inotify.h usability... yes

checking sys/inotify.h presence... yes

checking for sys/inotify.h... yes

checking for calloc... yes

checking for malloc... yes

checking for free... yes

checking for popen... yes

checking for sysinfo... yes

checking for getloadavg... yes

checking for memrchr... yes

checking for strndup... yes

checking for gethostbyname_r... yes

checking for library containing clock_gettime... -lrt

checking for struct statfs.f_fstypename... no

checking zlib.h usability... yes

checking zlib.h presence... yes

checking for zlib.h... yes

checking for db2x_xsltproc... no

checking for db2x_manxml... no

checking for xsltproc... xsltproc

checking if /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64 accepts -O1... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating data/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/build.h

config.status: creating lua/Makefile

config.status: creating src/config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

conky 1.8.0 configured successfully:

 Installing into:   /usr

 System config dir: /etc

 C compiler flags:         -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W

 Libraries:          -lncurses -lX11    -lXext   -lXdamage -lXfixes   -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lX11   -lglib-2.0   -lasound -lrt 

 Linker flags:       -Wl,-O1

 * X11:

  X11 support:      yes

  XDamage support:  yes

  XDBE support:     yes

  Xft support:      yes

  ARGB support      yes

 * Music detection:

  Audacious:        no

  BMPx:             no

  MPD:              no

  MOC:              no

  XMMS2:            no

 * General:

  math:             no

  hddtemp:          yes

  portmon:          yes

  RSS:              no

  Curl:             no

  Weather

    METAR:          no

    XOAP:           no

  wireless:         no

  IBM:              no

  nvidia:           no

  eve-online:       no

  config-output:    yes

  Imlib2:           no

  ALSA mixer:       yes

  apcupsd:          no

  I/O stats:        no

 * Lua (no) bindings:

  Cairo:            no

  Imlib2:           no

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0 ...

make -j4 

Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

(CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd .. && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/missing --run autoheader)

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status src/config.h

config.status: creating src/config.h

config.status: src/config.h is unchanged

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-conf_cookie.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-conf_cookie.Tpo -c -o conky-conf_cookie.o `test -f 'conf_cookie.c' || echo './'`conf_cookie.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-linux.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-linux.Tpo -c -o conky-linux.o `test -f 'linux.c' || echo './'`linux.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-top.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-top.Tpo -c -o conky-top.o `test -f 'top.c' || echo './'`top.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-users.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-users.Tpo -c -o conky-users.o `test -f 'users.c' || echo './'`users.c

mv -f .deps/conky-conf_cookie.Tpo .deps/conky-conf_cookie.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-sony.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-sony.Tpo -c -o conky-sony.o `test -f 'sony.c' || echo './'`sony.c

mv -f .deps/conky-sony.Tpo .deps/conky-sony.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-i8k.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-i8k.Tpo -c -o conky-i8k.o `test -f 'i8k.c' || echo './'`i8k.c

mv -f .deps/conky-i8k.Tpo .deps/conky-i8k.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-libtcp-portmon.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-libtcp-portmon.Tpo -c -o conky-libtcp-portmon.o `test -f 'libtcp-portmon.c' || echo './'`libtcp-portmon.c

mv -f .deps/conky-users.Tpo .deps/conky-users.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-tcp-portmon.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-tcp-portmon.Tpo -c -o conky-tcp-portmon.o `test -f 'tcp-portmon.c' || echo './'`tcp-portmon.c

mv -f .deps/conky-top.Tpo .deps/conky-top.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-x11.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-x11.Tpo -c -o conky-x11.o `test -f 'x11.c' || echo './'`x11.c

mv -f .deps/conky-tcp-portmon.Tpo .deps/conky-tcp-portmon.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-fonts.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-fonts.Tpo -c -o conky-fonts.o `test -f 'fonts.c' || echo './'`fonts.c

libtcp-portmon.c: In Funktion »process_file«:

libtcp-portmon.c:395: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-libtcp-portmon.Tpo .deps/conky-libtcp-portmon.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-hddtemp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-hddtemp.Tpo -c -o conky-hddtemp.o `test -f 'hddtemp.c' || echo './'`hddtemp.c

mv -f .deps/conky-hddtemp.Tpo .deps/conky-hddtemp.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-iconv_tools.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-iconv_tools.Tpo -c -o conky-iconv_tools.o `test -f 'iconv_tools.c' || echo './'`iconv_tools.c

linux.c: In Funktion »update_uptime«:

linux.c:126: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »get_laptop_mode«:

linux.c:206: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »get_ioscheduler«:

linux.c:228: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »update_gateway_info«:

linux.c:286: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »update_net_stats«:

linux.c:362: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c:363: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »update_threads«:

linux.c:588: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »update_load_average«:

linux.c:817: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »get_acpi_fan«:

linux.c:1318: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »get_acpi_ac_adapter«:

linux.c:1386: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »get_battery_stuff«:

linux.c:1883: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

linux.c: In Funktion »is_disk«:

linux.c:2263: Warnung: »dev_last« may be used uninitialized in this function

mv -f .deps/conky-linux.Tpo .deps/conky-linux.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-colours.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-colours.Tpo -c -o conky-colours.o `test -f 'colours.c' || echo './'`colours.c

mv -f .deps/conky-iconv_tools.Tpo .deps/conky-iconv_tools.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-combine.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-combine.Tpo -c -o conky-combine.o `test -f 'combine.c' || echo './'`combine.c

mv -f .deps/conky-combine.Tpo .deps/conky-combine.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-common.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-common.Tpo -c -o conky-common.o `test -f 'common.c' || echo './'`common.c

mv -f .deps/conky-common.Tpo .deps/conky-common.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-conky.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-conky.Tpo -c -o conky-conky.o `test -f 'conky.c' || echo './'`conky.c

mv -f .deps/conky-fonts.Tpo .deps/conky-fonts.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-core.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-core.Tpo -c -o conky-core.o `test -f 'core.c' || echo './'`core.c

mv -f .deps/conky-colours.Tpo .deps/conky-colours.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-diskio.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-diskio.Tpo -c -o conky-diskio.o `test -f 'diskio.c' || echo './'`diskio.c

mv -f .deps/conky-x11.Tpo .deps/conky-x11.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-entropy.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-entropy.Tpo -c -o conky-entropy.o `test -f 'entropy.c' || echo './'`entropy.c

mv -f .deps/conky-diskio.Tpo .deps/conky-diskio.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-exec.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-exec.Tpo -c -o conky-exec.o `test -f 'exec.c' || echo './'`exec.c

mv -f .deps/conky-entropy.Tpo .deps/conky-entropy.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-fs.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-fs.Tpo -c -o conky-fs.o `test -f 'fs.c' || echo './'`fs.c

exec.c: In Funktion »pid_popen«:

exec.c:96: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »dup«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-exec.Tpo .deps/conky-exec.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-mail.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-mail.Tpo -c -o conky-mail.o `test -f 'mail.c' || echo './'`mail.c

mv -f .deps/conky-fs.Tpo .deps/conky-fs.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-mixer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-mixer.Tpo -c -o conky-mixer.o `test -f 'mixer.c' || echo './'`mixer.c

mail.c: In Funktion »update_mail_count«:

mail.c:326: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mail.c: In Funktion »parse_mail_args«:

mail.c:434: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »scanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-mail.Tpo .deps/conky-mail.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-net_stat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-net_stat.Tpo -c -o conky-net_stat.o `test -f 'net_stat.c' || echo './'`net_stat.c

mv -f .deps/conky-mixer.Tpo .deps/conky-mixer.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-template.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-template.Tpo -c -o conky-template.o `test -f 'template.c' || echo './'`template.c

mv -f .deps/conky-net_stat.Tpo .deps/conky-net_stat.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-timed_thread.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-timed_thread.Tpo -c -o conky-timed_thread.o `test -f 'timed_thread.c' || echo './'`timed_thread.c

timed_thread.c: In Funktion »timed_thread_destroy«:

timed_thread.c:167: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »write«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-timed_thread.Tpo .deps/conky-timed_thread.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-mboxscan.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-mboxscan.Tpo -c -o conky-mboxscan.o `test -f 'mboxscan.c' || echo './'`mboxscan.c

mv -f .deps/conky-template.Tpo .deps/conky-template.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-read_tcp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-read_tcp.Tpo -c -o conky-read_tcp.o `test -f 'read_tcp.c' || echo './'`read_tcp.c

mv -f .deps/conky-read_tcp.Tpo .deps/conky-read_tcp.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-scroll.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-scroll.Tpo -c -o conky-scroll.o `test -f 'scroll.c' || echo './'`scroll.c

mboxscan.c: In Funktion »mbox_scan«:

mboxscan.c:223: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mboxscan.c:239: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mboxscan.c:256: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mboxscan.c:279: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mboxscan.c:298: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mboxscan.c:328: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-mboxscan.Tpo .deps/conky-mboxscan.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-specials.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-specials.Tpo -c -o conky-specials.o `test -f 'specials.c' || echo './'`specials.c

mv -f .deps/conky-specials.Tpo .deps/conky-specials.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-tailhead.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-tailhead.Tpo -c -o conky-tailhead.o `test -f 'tailhead.c' || echo './'`tailhead.c

mv -f .deps/conky-scroll.Tpo .deps/conky-scroll.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-temphelper.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-temphelper.Tpo -c -o conky-temphelper.o `test -f 'temphelper.c' || echo './'`temphelper.c

tailhead.c: In Funktion »print_tailhead«:

tailhead.c:143: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »read«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

tailhead.c:162: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-tailhead.Tpo .deps/conky-tailhead.Po

mv -f .deps/conky-temphelper.Tpo .deps/conky-temphelper.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-text_object.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-text_object.Tpo -c -o conky-text_object.o `test -f 'text_object.c' || echo './'`text_object.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-timeinfo.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-timeinfo.Tpo -c -o conky-timeinfo.o `test -f 'timeinfo.c' || echo './'`timeinfo.c

timeinfo.c: In Funktion »print_format_time«:

timeinfo.c:219: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:222: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:225: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:228: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:231: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:236: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:239: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

timeinfo.c:241: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-text_object.Tpo .deps/conky-text_object.Po

mv -f .deps/conky-timeinfo.Tpo .deps/conky-timeinfo.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-algebra.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-algebra.Tpo -c -o conky-algebra.o `test -f 'algebra.c' || echo './'`algebra.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-proc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-proc.Tpo -c -o conky-proc.o `test -f 'proc.c' || echo './'`proc.c

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_chroot«:

proc.c:108: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_cmdline«:

proc.c:119: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_environ«:

proc.c:163: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_environ_list«:

proc.c:189: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_exe«:

proc.c:210: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_nice«:

proc.c:221: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_parent«:

proc.c:274: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_priority«:

proc.c:300: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_state«:

proc.c:320: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_state_short«:

proc.c:344: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_stderr«:

proc.c:362: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_stdin«:

proc.c:370: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_stdout«:

proc.c:378: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_cmdline_to_pid«:

proc.c:410: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_threads«:

proc.c:438: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_thread_list«:

proc.c:464: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_time_kernelmode«:

proc.c:488: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_time_usermode«:

proc.c:508: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_time«:

proc.c:528: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_uid«:

proc.c:548: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_euid«:

proc.c:573: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_suid«:

proc.c:599: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_fsuid«:

proc.c:626: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_gid«:

proc.c:655: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_egid«:

proc.c:680: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_sgid«:

proc.c:706: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_fsgid«:

proc.c:733: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »internal_print_pid_vm«:

proc.c:760: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_read«:

proc.c:829: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

proc.c: In Funktion »print_pid_write«:

proc.c:854: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »asprintf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

mv -f .deps/conky-proc.Tpo .deps/conky-proc.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/conky/conky.conf\" -DPACKAGE_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/conky\"   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -MT conky-user.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conky-user.Tpo -c -o conky-user.o `test -f 'user.c' || echo './'`user.c

mv -f .deps/conky-algebra.Tpo .deps/conky-algebra.Po

mv -f .deps/conky-core.Tpo .deps/conky-core.Po

mv -f .deps/conky-user.Tpo .deps/conky-user.Po

conky.c: In Funktion »draw_each_line_inner«:

conky.c:2856: Warnung: »font_h« may be used uninitialized in this function

mv -f .deps/conky-conky.Tpo .deps/conky-conky.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -lpthread -lm -Wl,-O1 -o conky  conky-conf_cookie.o       conky-linux.o conky-top.o conky-users.o conky-sony.o conky-i8k.o   conky-libtcp-portmon.o conky-tcp-portmon.o conky-x11.o conky-fonts.o conky-hddtemp.o         conky-iconv_tools.o conky-colours.o conky-combine.o conky-common.o conky-conky.o conky-core.o conky-diskio.o conky-entropy.o conky-exec.o conky-fs.o conky-mail.o conky-mixer.o conky-net_stat.o conky-template.o conky-timed_thread.o conky-mboxscan.o conky-read_tcp.o conky-scroll.o conky-specials.o conky-tailhead.o conky-temphelper.o conky-text_object.o conky-timeinfo.o conky-algebra.o conky-proc.o conky-user.o  -lncurses -lX11    -lXext   -lXdamage -lXfixes   -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lX11   -lglib-2.0   -lasound -lrt 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -Wl,-O1 -o conky conky-conf_cookie.o conky-linux.o conky-top.o conky-users.o conky-sony.o conky-i8k.o conky-libtcp-portmon.o conky-tcp-portmon.o conky-x11.o conky-fonts.o conky-hddtemp.o conky-iconv_tools.o conky-colours.o conky-combine.o conky-common.o conky-conky.o conky-core.o conky-diskio.o conky-entropy.o conky-exec.o conky-fs.o conky-mail.o conky-mixer.o conky-net_stat.o conky-template.o conky-timed_thread.o conky-mboxscan.o conky-read_tcp.o conky-scroll.o conky-specials.o conky-tailhead.o conky-temphelper.o conky-text_object.o conky-timeinfo.o conky-algebra.o conky-proc.o conky-user.o  -lncurses /usr/lib64/libXext.so /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so /usr/lib64/libXft.so /usr/lib64/libXrender.so /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libexpat.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libxcb.so /usr/lib64/libpthread-stubs.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libasound.so -lm -ldl -lpthread -lrt

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

Making all in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/doc'

make[1]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/doc'

Making all in lua

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

Making all in data

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/data'

make[1]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/data'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0'

make[1]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2

>>> Install conky-1.8.0-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image/ category app-admin

make -j4 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image/ install 

Making install in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

make  install-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.

test -z "/usr/bin" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//usr/bin"

  /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c conky '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//usr/bin'

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c conky /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//usr/bin/conky

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/src'

Making install in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/doc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/doc'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

test -z "/usr/share/man/man1" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//usr/share/man/man1"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 conky.1 '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//usr/share/man/man1'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/doc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/doc'

Making install in lua

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make  install-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

test -z "/usr/lib64/conky" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//usr/lib64/conky"

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/lua'

Making install in data

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/data'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/data'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

test -z "/etc/conky" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//etc/conky"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 conky.conf conky_no_x11.conf '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image//etc/conky'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/data'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0/data'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/work/conky-1.8.0'

>>> Completed installing conky-1.8.0-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/conky

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2

 * You can find a sample configuration file at /etc/conky/conky.conf.

 * To customize, copy it to ~/.conkyrc and edit it to your liking.

 * 

 * For more info on Conky's features please look at the Changelog in

 * /usr/share/doc/conky-1.8.0-r2. There are also pretty html docs available

 * on Conky's site or in /usr/share/doc/conky-1.8.0-r2/html.

 * 

 * Also see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/conky-howto.xml

 * 

 * Messages for package app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2:

 * You can find a sample configuration file at /etc/conky/conky.conf.

 * To customize, copy it to ~/.conkyrc and edit it to your liking.

 * 

 * For more info on Conky's features please look at the Changelog in

 * /usr/share/doc/conky-1.8.0-r2. There are also pretty html docs available

 * on Conky's site or in /usr/share/doc/conky-1.8.0-r2/html.

 * 

 * Also see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/conky-howto.xml

 * 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost user # exit

user@localhost ~ $ conky

```

Wie man sieht gibt conky nichts aus.

Edit: Ich habe versucht das Problem durch erneutes Entpacken des stage3 Archivs zu lösen. Eigentlich lief es dann auf eine Neuinstallation hinaus, da ich intelligenterweise vergessen habe, vorher die Konfigurationsdateien zu sichern. War natürlich recht lustig, die alle wieder von Hand zu editieren.

Aber die gute Nachricht: conky geht nun einfach wieder. Da ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, woran es eigentlich lag, hab ich diesen Thread mal als erledigt gebrandmarkt.

----------

